# Document sharing services/techniques



## nealsam (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello all,

I am currently working as the TD at my school and was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to share documents such as cue sheets, schedules, lighting plots etc. to the rest of my tech team. I am currently using DropBox to share documents and tried Acrobat.com before that, but that only allowed certain file types and DropBox has limited storage.

Any ideas?


----------



## MisterTim (Apr 30, 2011)

Google Docs


----------



## cpf (Apr 30, 2011)

Upgraded DropBox account?


----------



## sarahsliefie (May 1, 2011)

Google Docs then you can track changes that everyone makes and view them in real time.


----------



## SteveB (May 1, 2011)

Google Docs is 2gig for free, then it's $5 per year up to 20gig, or some such.


----------



## Dionysus (May 2, 2011)

nealsam said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I am currently working as the TD at my school and was wondering if anyone has any ideas on how to share documents such as cue sheets, schedules, lighting plots etc. to the rest of my tech team. I am currently using DropBox to share documents and tried Acrobat.com before that, but that only allowed certain file types and DropBox has limited storage.
> 
> Any ideas?


 
I have 6.2GB free with dropbox, never really had a problem with filling it. I love it alot, of course I don't use it for EVERYTHING I want to store. Just the stuff I want shareable online. Use it for lighting cues, sound cues, documents, image files, manuals, etc.
I find it very handy to be able to access my documents anywhere, anytime. And remotely upload.

Now I have so much storage space, partially because I was a Beta-tester for them (5 Gig starting free storage), and helped spread the word (more free storage). I like the fact that I don't have to pay a cent for it. Don't remember what the current basic free storage amount is. Had I invited more people, and made them list me as inviting them, I'd have even more space now.

How I've heard good things about GoogleDocs, and one organization I am involved in is starting to use it a bit. Working quite well.

Other than those two services, I can't think of anything that is "free". You could always host stuff off of your home computer, but that can be a pain.


----------



## JBrennan (May 2, 2011)

Dropbox Gets my vote. 2gb free as well plus 250mb added everytime you invite someone to use it. I've used it on a few different productions so far and it is great.


----------



## LXPlot (May 2, 2011)

JBrennan said:


> Dropbox Gets my vote. 2gb free as well plus 250mb added everytime you invite someone to use it. I've used it on a few different productions so far and it is great.



If somebody refers you, you get an extra 250mb as well. So get an invite from somebody and you both benefit.


----------



## StewTech (May 2, 2011)

MisterTim said:


> Google Docs


 

sarahsliefie said:


> Google Docs then you can track changes that everyone makes and view them in real time.


 

SteveB said:


> Google Docs is 2gig for free, then it's $5 per year up to 20gig, or some such.


 

I'm going to cast my vote for Google Docs as well.

I'd swear by it. It's the most reliable software I've worked with, and it is real time. I've only occasionally worked with Dropbox. Is is real time?


----------



## LXPlot (May 2, 2011)

StewTech said:


> Is is real time?



Not quite sure what you mean by that, but if you mean that you can track when people access shared files, then you do have that capability.


----------



## chausman (May 2, 2011)

StewTech said:


> Is is real time?


 
If by real time you mean, "Can you see other people adding/editing information when your logged on", yes. If you mean "When I add information, does it immediately become available to all the other people with access," also yes. 

If you use google docs. I suggest giving everyone their own account for it. Its free and if you give everyone their own account, you get a lot more space and a reliable email account. And, even video and chat online. And thats how you can see changes. With Google, only one person can be logged on to a single account at a time.


----------



## StewTech (May 2, 2011)

Yes, I did mean that when someone updates it, it is instantly updated on your draft as well.  Sounds like a neat piece of software.

My vote still, however is for GD.


----------



## chausman (May 2, 2011)

StewTech said:


> Yes, I did mean that when someone updates it, it is instantly updated on your draft as well.  Sounds like a neat piece of software.
> 
> My vote still, however is for GD.


 
GoogleDocs is real time. What it does, is when multiple people are looking at/editing a spreadsheet/presentation/document is it shows where you where you are typing, and everyone else is typing in a different color and as they move around add/remove text, everyones changes at the same time.


----------

